# First attempt at aussie mega swill - help appreciated!



## syl (17/1/14)

Hi all,

I am going to attempt my first mega swill on the weekend, for bogans attending our fantasy footy draft night. They have asked for 'Pure Blonde or Carlton'

Now I am not going to use any adjuncts to achieve this abomination and I have never even thought about the constitution of these things. I am also not going to go buy any ingredients for this - because **** that! - so I have to operate within a few parameters. 

I was thinking something like:

GRAINS:
Pilsner 80%
Trad Ale 13%
Wheat 5%
Victory 2%

HOPS:
Super Pride @ 60 to 20 IBU's

YEAST:
US05

I have a lot of ingredients on hand - so feel free to recommends different malts, etc. Yeast I am limited to basically US05 as all my other yeasts are too exotic for this, which is why the biscuit malt.


----------



## syl (17/1/14)

And I can't fix the formatting as the editor won't load, tried 3 browsers....


----------



## trussyd (17/1/14)

My first reaction is "WHY?!? These people need to learn!!". But if they're serious...

I'd be worried that that grain bill might give you a bit too much flavour. I'd try with just the pilsner and ale and add a bit of dex to bump up the alc content. MAke sure you mash it nice and low so you dont get any meaningful mouthfeel.


----------



## syl (17/1/14)

@trussyd How can you get formatting? Is there something I am missing? I can't even quote you!!!

I am using this as a gateway beer, hence the grain bill, it is a beer to keep things similar whilst being better, basically make them comfy with Ringwood hops but move them over with better beer.

Also: the Reinheitsgebot is alive and well in my house. Water treatments and the big 4 ingredients only.

I will mash low though.


----------



## law-of-ohms (17/1/14)

Interesting, I was trying my hardest to replicate what I was drinking from the grog shop last night, its not even megaswill! Its very hard to make such a bad beer in beersmith! lol

Just use 3kg of pilsner malt and add cane sugar to get the alc up, this should also attenuate high


----------



## SmallFry (17/1/14)

You might surprise yourself with just how tasty and drinkable it comes out.

I regularly brew an Aussie Ale:
- 85% Pilsner
- 5% Carapils
- 10% Table sugar (yes, _table sugar_)
- Pride of Ringwood @ 60 to about 25 IBU's

Mash it low and long at 62 - 63 to give a nice dry mouthfeel.

Throw in a handful (5 - 10gm) of Saaz with 5 mins left in the boil, gives it a little extra hop zing, without making your mega-mates think it's fruit salad juice.

Can also be fermented with the Danish Lager strain.

Wish I had some now, in this heat...


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/14)

Reading off the same page as SmallFry. He must know the same people at two breweries that I got the basic info from nudge wink.

This one won second in the pale lagers in the 2013 Nats and will delight any bogan.

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.500
Total Hops (g): 43.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.09 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 25.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Lager Malt Australian (77.78%)
0.500 kg Cane Sugar (11.11%)
0.500 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (11.11%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
18.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)


Single step Infusion at 62°C for TWO HOURS then mashout at 78 for 20 mins.

Wyeast Danish Lager 2042
Ferment 13 degrees rising to 19 degrees over 10 days.
Lager -1 degrees for 7 days.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/1/14)

Ive done a 100% Joe white ale malt, 500g Dex (ended up about 6% so in future I'd drop to 100-300g or omit completely) and a 60min addition of pride of ringwood before fermented with US05 and my mates said it was "the freshest tasting carlton" they've ever had.


----------



## syl (17/1/14)

Not going to lager it, this beer deserves no such justice! But thanks for all the feedback. So I will go with DJ's recipe and use the sugar as recommended, sounds like exactly what I am going for.

90% Joe White Ale
10% Sugar
Superpride to 25 IBUs
US05


----------



## syl (17/1/14)

And I will use your mash schedule - 2 hours at 62 and 78 mash out.


----------



## Nibbo (17/1/14)

You don't have to run lagers at lager temps. I just ran S-189 at around 20 degree's. It's definitely a mega swill pleasing beer. It doesn't do much for me though...


----------



## Yob (17/1/14)

slightly :icon_offtopic:

Why go to the effort of AG'ing it for em mate? The missus asked me to put a kit in for her as she really liked those beers (*ed: APA base), reluctantly I did, its actually turned out to be a decent beer... a wee bit of keg hopping and a bit of conditioning time..

took me an hour to make, (no grains at all) and dont tell anyone, it aint that bad.

Surely you can whip up a MS brew pretty easily from the can and keep it clean?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## rheffera (17/1/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Ive done a 100% Joe white ale malt, 500g Dex (ended up about 6% so in future I'd drop to 100-300g or omit completely) and a 60min addition of pride of ringwood before fermented with US05 and my mates said it was "the freshest tasting carlton" they've ever had.


Ssssshhh you fool! we dont want humulus lupis to go extinct. I'm afraid your going to have to come with me, a Alpha (Acid) Officer. We are going to have to "re-educate" you to contain this cancerous style of brewing.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/1/14)

Was my first stovetop all grain!!

I am a proud supporter of the "Lupes", Yob where's the Sorachi at?? :icon_offtopic:


----------



## mattymcfatty (17/1/14)

As I am a noob to brewing, may I have that recipe Yob?


----------



## mattymcfatty (17/1/14)

Sorry, don't know how to quote properly.


----------



## syl (20/1/14)

Put this down yesterday, what an easy brew day. 3 full cubes of 'Bitter Melbournian' done.

Mate is doing the tap handle for me now.

90% Joe White Trad Ale
10% Sugar
25 IBU SuperPride @ 60 mins

My house smelled like CUB. So should be quite accurate!

Thanks for the feedback everyone, will pitch a batch of this tonight and try it in a week or two, then post results!


----------



## syl (20/1/14)

**** sake ahb why are you so fucked argh!!!! formatting


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/14)

Bradsbrew will fix it. He da fixa h34r:

Actually re Yob's suggestion with the kit, I use a 60L fermenter during the summer as I only have one temp control fridge so do double keggers.

My last brew was a lazy one as I couln't be bothered to do a double brew day:

*COMPONENT ONE*
5k pilsner malt AG mash
20g Chinook 60 min boil

*COMPONENT TWO*
tin Coopers Canadian blonde
two tubs Chinese rice maltose syrup

BRY-97 at 17 degrees for a week, 20 for a few days then crash down to -1 for four days.

I kegged it yesterday and drew off a glass or three today for sampling, so it's got a long way to go as you can see, but I reckon half the local bowls club would pay for this stuff and think they are drinking a CUB offering.

Brilliant heatwave buster. Give this a few more days to clear and condition I'll be more than happy. On the strength of this I went out and bought another tin and wil repeat for my next brew.


----------



## Aces High (20/1/14)

wyeast Danish 2042 lager yeast as bribie g suggested

Either galaxy or pale ale as your main grain
60 minute Bitter with POR
15 minute addition POR & cascade

Aim for about 30 IBU. Makes a good drinking mega swill. My most bogan of swan draught/ emu bitter friends love this and I gotta say, I don't mind it as a easy drinking aussie lager.

The yeast makes all the difference


----------



## syl (22/1/14)

Cheers Aces. I will do one keg of it Wyeast 2042 and one keg US05


----------



## Bridges (2/2/15)

How'd this go syl? (if you can recall it was a while ago) I've got a fishing trip coming up and am planning a couple of kegs, one for me and one for the rest. I was thinking about something along the lines of your recipe.


----------



## brzt6060 (2/2/15)

If you have a cat see if you can get it to piss in the FV a few times.


----------



## manticle (3/2/15)

Original.


----------



## Bridges (3/2/15)

I know what I like and I know what other people like, I have no problem with knocking up a keg of something flavourless and fizzy, means I can enjoy the other keg. On a hot day whilst fishing though I'll probably enjoy a simple but well made APA myself.
Some people enjoy seafood sticks too, I'm not about to rain on their parade.



brzt6060 said:


> If you have a cat see if you can get it to piss in the FV a few times.


I don't have a cat so looks like I'll have to stick with one of the recipes outlined in earlier posts. Attitudes like this make your average bogan more defensive about how great whatever they are drinking is, and less likely to try a nice beer hopefully not being churned out by a multinational conglomerate. Thanks for your well thought out and intelligent input.


----------



## syl (3/2/15)

In answer to the original question, the beer was quite average IIRC. It was also not treated with much respect so I would be amiss to try and give any real critique. 

I would do it again with the 2042 I'm sure.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/2/15)

Can you fill us in on what went wrong? My experience with these lagers is it's all about how you ferment it and of course, lager it. Your original recipe looked fine.
You mentioned you'd split it with 2042.


----------



## syl (3/2/15)

That's exactly it, it wasn't well fermented. It was put in my crappy temp controlled fridge at that point making room for a bunch of ales I cared for a lot more in the good fridge. 

That's what I meant by a lack of respect and I would be open to doing it again properly with much the same recipe.


----------



## Bridges (3/2/15)

I'm also trying to decide if good old US-05 or for a bit of difference wlp007 is the go as I want to turn it around pretty quick, ie no lagering.


----------



## Blind Dog (3/2/15)

WLP007 is still very English, so probably not a great choice. Nottingham at the lower end if it's temp range is probably cleaner than US05, At least to my taste it is.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/2/15)

I believe I've read other threads where Nottingham was used at around 15°C for a 'faux lager', so sounds bang on. If 007 is anything like 005 then yes would not make for a lager, may make for a good beer albeit English-oriented.


----------



## Bridges (3/2/15)

Cool thanks guys, it really is almost an execise in restraint as the yeast 007 was just me trying to make it a bit interesting when I probably shouldn't, may give the notto a go though.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/15)

Notto did a faux lager for me at 15C and ate the sugaz in 3 days!!! Two packs hydrated as per packet instructions for a 20L batch

Was very clean, although can still tell difference with true lager yeasts and i have a very much untrained palate.


----------



## Ciderman (3/2/15)

I brewed the Nelson Sauvin Summer ale as an introduction to my XXXX Summer and Tooheys Extra dry drinking friends and it was well received.


----------



## Blind Dog (3/2/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Notto did a faux lager for me at 15C and ate the sugaz in 3 days!!! Two packs hydrated as per packet instructions for a 20L batch
> 
> Was very clean, although can still tell difference with true lager yeasts and i have a very much untrained palate.


Same results here and also with an untrained palate.


----------



## brzt6060 (5/2/15)

Bridges said:


> I don't have a cat so looks like I'll have to stick with one of the recipes outlined in earlier posts. Attitudes like this make your average bogan more defensive about how great whatever they are drinking is, and less likely to try a nice beer hopefully not being churned out by a multinational conglomerate. Thanks for your well thought out and intelligent input.


You are right what I said wasn't helpful and that joke is well and truly worn out. Sorry.

If I was trying to make a megaswill like beer I would at mash at lower temps for more fermentable sugars and a more dry finish, I would keep the IBUs low and go with a conservative flavor addition and minimal to no aroma hops. I would ferment with a clean yeast that gives minimal ester. I would also cold crash for an extended period of time maybe even two week and would likely use finnings as well.

Hopefully this more helpful then my original post. Plus collecting cat piss is harder then giving a cat a tablet...


----------



## manticle (5/2/15)

Actually you just need to pick your moment.
And be a bit weird.


----------



## ekul (5/2/15)

bit late i know but i tried a bang on aussie lager at a bbbs meeting. was 4kg ale, 1 kg sugar, 20ibus with por and s23. i accidently added too much sugar to a coopers clone the other day so ill fire up some s189 and ferment at 15 for an ausssie lager


----------



## doon (5/2/15)

I did one with 4kg pilsner 500 grams sugar and a touch of roast Barley for colour. Fermented with s23 at 16. Its come out a cracking beer that my non craft friends are going to love.


----------



## Bridges (5/2/15)

ekul said:


> bit late i know


Never too late.
All the input is great. brewing hopefully this weekend.
Going with 95% JW Ale 5% JW wheat. May throw in a few grams of choc malt to lift the colour a bit. Early POR to about 25 (or maybe a little higher) and still deciding about a bit of late saaz or something like coopers do in their mild which is great. I like the idea of mashing long and low too. So will try that too. Ends up similar to bribie or smallfry's recipes from earlier in the thread I guess.
It needs to be done pretty quick so I'll fire up some US-05 at 18 or 19 degrees, hopefully it'll be done in about a week then CC about a week and Keg.
Now to read through all the threads on portable keg systems.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/2/15)

Quick side Q, will 5% wheat do anything noticeable? I usually use it 50:50 but i cant remember why


----------



## Bridges (5/2/15)

My limited understanding is to improve head retention. A higher conversion temp around 70 degC is optimal for forming the proteins that help head retention, I'm aiming around 62 or 63 for a couple of hours so the wheat will possibly help with better head. (Insert bawdy joke here)
Though I have been wrong before and will be again so I also figure it can't hurt!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/2/15)

I think in that small amount carapils would be more suitable for head retention, but my knowledge is limited too! Can a heavyweight chime in??


----------



## technobabble66 (6/2/15)

I'm neither fat, knowledgeable nor experienced**, but:
Both are doing roughly the same. 
Carapils adds Dextrins and proteins. Wheat adds (generally more) proteins. 
So it probably means you need to do the 70-72*C step to get the most out of these. One possible difference might be that the Dextrins from the carapils are ready to go, whereas the proteins in the wheat (& a lesser extent, the carapils also) might need that 72*C step a bit more, so they'll do the appropriate head retaining role. 
Not much help on required quantities, I'm afraid. 



** I probably do need to lose a kilo or 2


----------



## wynnum1 (6/2/15)

If a Mash it low and long at 62 - 63 then will be nothing left for the higher temperature mash .


----------



## skb (6/2/15)

doon said:


> I did one with 4kg pilsner 500 grams sugar and a touch of roast Barley for colour. Fermented with s23 at 16. Its come out a cracking beer that my non craft friends are going to love.


I have a big function coming up and was thinking of doing this how long do I need with the s23 ? I have that


----------



## Bribie G (6/2/15)

With S23 it should ferment out at ale speeds at 16 degrees .. I'd give it ten days to vent off any sulphur as well, then a few days cold crash to get it settled out.


A bit late for the OP here but I've just tapped a megaswill that I brewed to try out Super Alpha hops that came my way. (now called Dr. Rudi hops).

Just a plain BB ale (not the pale) with 500g of da sugaz and Dr Rudi to around 25 IBU .. I was looking for an ultra clean NZ style mega like their Export Gold.

Turned out a really crisp hop profile, very very commercial in the megaswill sense.

However in the malt department it's a bit let down by using an ale yeast that has made it slightly fruity despite about 10 days cold crashing... I'll def. try a lager yeast if I do it again.

Nice quaffer, I just sank the following glass after having a VB up the local club (sue me) and there's a lot in common. :blink:


----------



## doon (6/2/15)

skb said:


> I have a big function coming up and was thinking of doing this how long do I need with the s23 ? I have that


One week and it was completely fermented out. I rose temp a few deg 5 days in for d rest and was lazy and left it for another week. Now crashing and fining. You would get away with 10 days. I had 0 sulphur smell coming out of this too


----------



## Bribie G (6/2/15)

Perfect, if you aren't getting sulphur (fart gas) then hustle it along.


----------



## skb (6/2/15)

Will push ahead and share results


----------



## skb (6/2/15)

Probably a silly question but do I add the sugar to the boil so it is sterile ? Or to fermenter directly


----------



## doon (6/2/15)

I actually forgot to add to boil and chucked it into fermenter just before i pitched and all is good


----------



## Nizmoose (6/2/15)

skb said:


> Probably a silly question but do I add the sugar to the boil so it is sterile ? Or to fermenter directly


Not a silly question at all, shows you're thinking about it the right way, it's a good idea to chuck it in the boil, there's not much chance of anything going wrong adding it to the fermenter but no need to risk it. If you're doing a boil, chuck it in with 5 minutes to go or at flame out, at the very least it'll help dissolve it easier 

Edit: as above adding to the fermenter is not going to be a particularly bad thing


----------



## luggy (7/2/15)

Boil it in some water then add to fermenter, kills off any nasties


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/2/15)

I've tried the Mangrove jacks workhorse yeast, makes a very clean faux Lager when brewed down to 15c.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/2/15)

This lightweight agrees. Carapils won't affect flavour and aids head retention, wheat will aid head retention but contribute to different flavour.


----------



## Brew Forky (7/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Reading off the same page as SmallFry. He must know the same people at two breweries that I got the basic info from nudge wink.
> 
> This one won second in the pale lagers in the 2013 Nats and will delight any bogan.
> 
> ...



Bribie, I'm considering giving this recipe a run. When it says "Ferment 13 degrees rising to 19 degrees over 10 days" do you mean rise it up after fermentation has ceased or rise it up after fermentation has started at 13 degrees? Using Hallertau instead of Hersbrucker as it's in the freezer.


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/15)

Yes, the idea is to run it at 13 until the first rush is finished, say five days, _then _gradually ramp it up to finish it off. Didn't make it clear in my OP

The reason for the Carapils was to give a bit of body and lacing that might have been sacrificed by mashing very low.


----------



## Brew Forky (7/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Yes, the idea is to run it at 13 until the first rush is finished, say five days, _then _gradually ramp it up to finish it off. Didn't make it clear in my OP
> 
> The reason for the Carapils was to give a bit of body and lacing that might have been sacrificed by mashing very low.


Cheers mate.


----------



## skb (9/2/15)

Brew Day is late tomorrow ... only consideration I have left is the grain bill .. I have several choices :

1) Premium Pilsner (Weyermann)
2) Barrett Pale Malt
3) Galaxy -- but not that keen to use my last bit as I love this malt
4) Golden Promise 
5) Red-X

My Target is that Mega Swill taste for mass consumption -- making 40L, using S-23 I have a lot harvested so should not be a problem. 

My gut says go with the Barrett Pale Malt - not only is it the cheapest but probably the best flavour profile. . without using beer smith I am thinking 10kg Pale Malt + something small to add some colour, 500g Carapile and 1Kg Table Sugar... US-23 fermenting profile over 10 days of 13c x 3, 15 x 4, 17 x 3. Crash for 2 days - keg, and consume 5 days later at function. 

I am going to mash in at 63 for 2 hours, hops will be POR @ 60min and something at whirlpool (this will be the hardest part restraining myself) - I have some Willamette I have never used maybe a little of that but also have (Galaxy, Cascade, Summitt, SaaZ, amarillo, Tettnang .. so open to suggestions).


open to any suggestions prior to tomorrow night and then will post tasting notes on the 28th when consumed.


----------



## jimmy86 (9/2/15)

Wouldn't you rather mash at a higher temp then use the sugar to dry it out, like mhb has said elsewhere on this site.
I would assume this would be to avoid a "cidery" taste from being too fermentable but I also could be way off.
Also this way you could cut your mash times by half at least


----------



## skb (9/2/15)

I was mashing low because that seems to be the consensus.. I am new to this style I normally mash a lot higher as I like the body.


----------



## motman (10/2/15)

I successfully but accidentally almost perfectly recreated Carlton draught using 98pct barret burston ale malt, 2pct melanoidin malt, mashed low 65, 21 Ibu pride of Ringwood first wort, Saaz at 30, 15, flame out. 

I used a German ale yeast and fermented low and slow with a diacetyl rest.

It is actually tastier than Carlton but not so much it would turn off a bogan. Hope your beer goes well!


----------



## mje1980 (10/2/15)

jimmy86 said:


> Wouldn't you rather mash at a higher temp then use the sugar to dry it out, like mhb has said elsewhere on this site.
> I would assume this would be to avoid a "cidery" taste from being too fermentable but I also could be way off.
> Also this way you could cut your mash times by half at least


That's a bit counterproductive, for a light bodied beer, mashing low will help with high fermentability and low body. Cider taste has nothing to do with mashing. Mashing low and adding super might push it too far, but only if you used a very high percentage of sugar. 

Depends what you want from your beer. For a mid strength lager I like very low bodied, crisp and dry. Mashing at low 60's ( aim for 62 ) for a long time ( I do 90mins ) and adding under 10% dextrose works well in that regard. I like dingemans pils. The only issue is trying to just have one glass , it just disappears before you know it.


----------



## mje1980 (10/2/15)

motman said:


> I successfully but accidentally almost perfectly recreated Carlton draught using 98pct barret burston ale malt, 2pct melanoidin malt, mashed low 65, 21 Ibu pride of Ringwood first wort, Saaz at 30, 15, flame out.
> I used a German ale yeast and fermented low and slow with a diacetyl rest.
> It is actually tastier than Carlton but not so much it would turn off a bogan. Hope your beer goes well!


I made a few pseudo lagers with wyeast 1007 german ale and it worked very well. But more malty but that's not a bad thing to me.


----------



## jimmy86 (10/2/15)

mje1980 said:


> That's a bit counterproductive, for a light bodied beer, mashing low will help with high fermentability and low body. Cider taste has nothing to do with mashing. Mashing low and adding super might push it too far, but only if you used a very high percentage of sugar.
> 
> Depends what you want from your beer. For a mid strength lager I like very low bodied, crisp and dry. Mashing at low 60's ( aim for 62 ) for a long time ( I do 90mins ) and adding under 10% dextrose works well in that regard. I like dingemans pils. The only issue is trying to just have one glass , it just disappears before you know it.


But isn't an Aussie lager just pale malt and 20% of your fermentables from sugar? 
So wouldnt mashing high counteract it fermenting too low and add the dextrins required to give it that lacing which is required, without the need to use malts like carapils.
Having never brewed an Aussie lager I'm only suggesting how I would do it to recreate the said beer.
That and shit loads of yeast.


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/15)

The mash schedule came from a brewer at CUB who will remain nameless h34r:
He stressed that they do a proper mashout (78 degrees I think) and the ramping up of the temperature would zap any starches that may not have been converted during the low mash.

Recipe sounds fine, but I wouldn't add anything for colour unless you are aiming for an old style beer like Reschs DA or Reschs Draught, the boil will put a bit of colour into it anyway.
Some carapils will improve head and lacing.

I had a few Megas at the club the other day and really there's little body or maltiness.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/2/15)

jimmy86 said:


> Wouldn't you rather mash at a higher temp then use the sugar to dry it out, like mhb has said elsewhere on this site.


This post Jimmy? Apparently New start their mash schedule at 70°C which surprised the hell out of me. 30% sugar for fermentables supports what you're saying. It's a different approach yes.
I'll never sue the homebrewer who drinks megaswill at the pub. I hear too that some chefs like dim sims.


----------



## jimmy86 (10/2/15)

Yeah that's where I read it then started to think it makes sense since sugar was cheaper than spec malts.
But the 30% just surprised me with how much is actually in there.


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/15)

I have a heap of BB Pale, I'm tempted to do a couple of brews testing the low mash temp vs the high mash temp with identical recipe and fermentation schedules.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/2/15)

Remember it's 30% by SG, not weight (in case you weren't aware).
Please report back Bribie G. I'm happy to drop out to Old Bar for a sample when I visit mum in Taree if it has to come to that. I'm that committed in the interests of better brewing.


----------



## Bridges (17/2/15)

Bridges said:


> Going with 95% JW Ale 5% JW wheat. Early POR to about 25 (or maybe a little higher) I like the idea of mashing long and low too. So will try that too. Ends up similar to bribie or smallfry's recipes from earlier in the thread I guess.
> It needs to be done pretty quick so I'll fire up some US-05 at 18 or 19 degrees, hopefully it'll be done in about a week then CC about a week and Keg.
> Now to read through all the threads on portable keg systems.


Not that I did it quick, decided to change my system from standard gas biab to electric automated recirc, 1 vessel. Having it's maiden run now and boil is going nicely. Not sure whether its the new rig or the POR which I've never used before but it doesn't smell particularly good at this stage (50min to go in the boil) normally I think my AG brews smell fantastic. But I've normally got a heap more stronger hop pellets in by now. Time will tell.


----------



## indica86 (17/2/15)

Thinking of making a XXXX Bitter improvement.
Not too bad from the tap when cold with a parmy.
Is it Cluster? Just for bittering or some late?


----------



## Brew Forky (18/2/15)

indica86 said:


> Thinking of making a XXXX Bitter improvement.
> Not too bad from the tap when cold with a parmy.
> Is it Cluster? Just for bittering or some late?


I've been spewing out to my mates for years that XXXX is the only megaswill that doesn't use POR, but use Cluster. If i find out I'm wrong..... then I just won't say say it again .

I lived in Queensland for years and was quite fond of the XXXX with a feed at the pub. I think sometimes beer is made for the people of the locale, their climate and other geographical and sociological factors that sometimes aren't appreciated by outsiders.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/2/15)

Apparently used to be cluster only, but now use PoR and cluster. When I do a XXXX clone I use one bittering addition of 35g cluster flowers.


----------



## skb (3/3/15)

FYI I did 40Ltrs filtered 20 and unfiltered 20. The filtered was a hit and went very quickly the non filtered tasted a bit sweater not so quickly, maybe from the higher mash but I think maybe the yeast in suspension. 

All round I will make another double mash and mash lower and also not rush, I think the simple recipe is a mega swill winner ( don't want to admit it but it was really good)


----------



## bj2 (7/4/20)

Any thoughts on late additions and/or dry hopping with POR flowers for an improved Aussie lager.

I usually add [email protected] and at flameout on top of the 60 min addition. It has little noticeable effect. 

I have more POR flowers than I can use this time of year, so am keen to find other uses.


----------

